# BSOD errors on new computer need help ASAP, return time finishes soon



## Miyata (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I am new here. I am desperate for your help, I can't get it anywhere else and I always read your threads when I needed help and didn't find need to post myself up till now. Basically I bought from ebay a New HP TouchSmart 600-1210uk all-in-one pc which came from HP renew program but has 1 year HP warranty like any computer from it and it is new. Windows 7 were preinstalled with programs and stuff, but when I turned it on after few hous I got a bluescreen error. There was quite a few of them, sometimes once a day and sometimes twice. The shop on ebay says only in 7 days I can get a refund or replacement. I am kinda scared to send it because, first of all I would have to pay for delivery and also if I get replacement I might get a pc which would have something else wrong, maybe worser. On this one everything is alright except BSOD. Also he might not have same in stock so I would get a refund only or might have to get worser or pay extra for better. Anyway, here are the dumps. Please tell me what's the problem, what is causing it, how can I fix it and is it software or hardware problem, do I need just some sort of driver update or what? What would you suggest me to do? Thanks! And please someone answer this, because I got only few days left for the return so I need to find out if I can fix it.

http://www.4shared.com/file/feIBWyPb/073111-17487-01.html]073111-17487-01.dmp
http://www.4shared.com/file/cB3Lb-7v/073011-14944-01.html]073011-14944-01.dmp
http://www.4shared.com/file/iOw01L_s/072911-25256-01.html]072911-25256-01.dmp
http://www.4shared.com/file/ftqCpKz5/072911-24944-01.html]072911-24944-01.dmp
http://www.4shared.com/file/eHRXd7EM/072911-21777-01.html]072911-21777-01.dmp
http://www.4shared.com/file/4spj_Zu1/072811-43477-01.html]072811-43477-01.dmp
http://www.4shared.com/file/inyOoMmz/072811-36644-01.html]072811-36644-01.dmp
http://www.4shared.com/file/3eCGmNQO/072811-20389-01.html]072811-20389-01.dmp


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It would have been easier if you had put them all together and left us one file to download. It is far too much trouble to download them one at a time and with a wait at the site on top of that.

The error in the first dump is: Bugcheck code: 0x1E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF80002D8613B, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF)
Error: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

The last: Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF80002D56105, 0xFFFFF88007795C90, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

I didn't check the ones in the middle.

Both indicate a non-specific driver problem. But since they are different, I would recommend a memory test first.

MemScope (Floppy and CD images.)
Roadkil's RAM Test
Microsoft Memory Test (floppy or CD ISO image)
Memtest86

If you have enough memory sticks, you can test them by removing one at a time and see if the problem disappears.

If you are running Vista or 7, tap F8 on boot and choose the memory diagnostic, or if you can boot up, go to Start > Search and type:

mdsched.exe

Choose to run a memory diagnostic on next boot. Or, you can boot from the DVD and run it from there.


----------



## Miyata (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, sorry, I will add them to rar and upload them. Though it will take me some time because I just downloaded ccleaner to see if there might be some errors with register, and it removed my dumps.

Edit: Here, I downloaded them all, rared and attached them.

Thank You Elvandil, I will try testing my pc with the tools you gave me, in the meantime can you please or someone check other dumps well? Because they give slightly different error, but they are linked to the ntoskrnl.exe and or Ntfs.sys


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't use Ccleaner or any other registry cleaner. They damage your system. Restore whatever they removed and don't use them. They do even more damage when a system is having problems.

You can just select all the files, right-click and Send To a compressed folder (which is a zip file).

Since you are new, I will just give you some advice. People here help other people for free, using their own precious time and knowledge. For your part, you should make things as easy as possible for those helpers, both out of gratitude and simply because people will not run obstacle courses to help you. Always provide as much information as you think will be needed, almost always including the make and model of computer and what operating system is installed. And then combining files so they are easy to download, and trying to find a site with no delays will also make you friends. Generally, help the helpers as much as you can, write clearly and succinctly, and you will get more help in return. 

You can attach files, too, though you may be limited as a newcomer.


----------



## Miyata (Aug 1, 2011)

I already did memory diagnostic before, it didn't find anything. Also the first link you provided is not working. I will try doing memory test again but now Extended, not Standard. Thanks.

Okay, sorry for not poviding enough info. I am using windows 7 home premium 64bit and the model as I said before is HP TouchSmart 600-1210uk. I will away for some time now, as I will trying to follow your instructions. If you need any more info please tell me what else I should provide, when I will be back I will give you the info, if any needed.


----------



## Miyata (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, I couldn't download MemScop, Roadkil's RAM Test didn't find anything it said everything was perfect and I ran Memtest86 for 3 hours it had all passes and 0 errors. I couldn't install Microsoft Memory Test because it asked for floppy disk which this computer even can't read and when I press to install it on disk it instals rar file and etc. Anyway you can see from previous 2 programs that everything is okay.


----------



## jcitron (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi I'm new here too, having read a lot, but feel it's time to contribute back to the cause in some fashion.  

I wouldn't be surprised if this really is the hard drive that's failing. Try running a chkdsk, or some other disk utility and see if it finds anything wrong with the drive.

But please, oh please, back up any data first. Not so much programs, but your pictures, documents, and other stuff you could lose if the drive has to be replaced or reformatted.

Now, since your unit is still under HP's warranty period, if the HD is failing, get a new drive from HP. Now did the reseller include a system disc with the unit? You may need this to rebuild your system if the drive has to be replaced. You can borrow a disc from someone else, however ensure that it is the same version of the OS - meaning Windows 7 OEM, has to be another Windows 7 OEM disc. You can't use one from Enterprise or upgrade.

The BSOD may be indicating a driver issue, but it's not always case because of the way Windows works. This can be a bit confusing, I know. You see the driver maybe corrupt due to the drive failing, or it could be another program that has somehow become corrupted and has overwritten the memory where the driver exists in RAM. When this happens, Windows gets confused and "locks down" the computer to prevent further damage to the operating system and data.

John


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Anything new installed lately? Have any drivers been changed?

The memtest86 is probably the best. I didn't mean that you needed to do all the tests. The Microsoft one was available on CD, so that is the one you needed if you have no floppy (few people do now).

Chances are high that the problem is due to a bad driver. But that is not 100%, so you will have to decide if you want to try to fix it, or you want to send it back in case the problem is something more serious.

You could reinstall the operating system from scratch, removing everything that is on the drive now, and that should tell you if the problem was a driver since good ones will be installed for setup. If the setup itself fails, then you can be pretty certain that there is a hardware problem.


----------

